

30 Years of Operating Systems in the Movies - evanw
http://accessmaincomputerfile.net/

======
gsivil
This is a great collections of computer interfaces. Thanks

------
joshu
the Wall Street one looks like a real app.

~~~
evanw
I agree, it looked like the workstation was running standard Windows with very
basic UI settings.

~~~
joshu
Oh, I meant it looked vaguely familiar, like a real trading app. Maybe old
Fidessa or something?

The left hand screen, lower right corner is running Bloomberg.

